# kiln dried sacrificial fence



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

my new table saw manual states that if i make a sacrificial fence of hardwood, then it should be kiln dried. is this really necessary? or will a basic piece of maple or oak suffice?


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Your basic pc of oak or maple may be kiln dried ? That is just a recomendation to insure to a higher degree that your fence will (may) stay in fairly constant dimension, free from warping, cupping,etc. If you used a pc with extremely high moisture content and was very securly attached to your fence it could distort your fence while curing. Go bies. or go home. Enjoy JB


----------



## KenBry (Sep 13, 2011)

Make it out of MDF, it stays straight. No need to worry about mosture, cupping, warping…


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

+1 on MDF.

I use 3/4" and the Rockler universal clamps. EZ on …. EZ off.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

+2 on the MDF you can use just about anything that is stable ie. melamine,MDF,plywood etc.*SACRIFICIAL* some day you will throw it away!


----------

